# Interior Door Handle/Seat/Gauges Questions



## kd0 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just acquired my first nissan and its great but i have a few problems/questions

well the youtube video i upped pretty much explains my main concerns and questions

1st question:

do i need just a new door handle or do i need more parts then what is described in the video? Door does open from inside IF you put the key in the outside lock and turn it to the unlock position, its a little stiff so maybe it just needs some lubricant because the door handle does function, but the lock lever on the door handle seems busted. Where would one acquire a new door handle as i can't seem to find one accept on ebay for $120!! What part number is it for just the inside handle or do i also need new locks or what do you guys recommend i check first? 

2nd question, do they still make factory replacement dash gauges for this vehicle? They do move, ever so slightly, or do i need new sensors or is it possible to maybe take the individual gauge assemblies out and take them to an electrician to fix? 

3rd question, do they make the air bladders still for the factory driver side seat with the manual pump? i have the seat, but the bladder is missing/no good. Or would it be more plausible or even possible to just have the factory driver seat reupholstered with foam cushions because right now its like riding on springs.

4th question, can i take the slides off the manual sliding driver side seat i have and put them on the driver side power seat? Would it be a direct bolt fit?

I thank you guys very much for taking the time to look at my questions and for any and all assistance


----------

